# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Λογισμικα μορφης beta για διαφορα μοντελα

## babis3g

Για να μην βαζω σε ενα -ενα topic χωριστα ...
*ΝΕΟ Λογισμικο beta v9.1.2.3_97* για τα μοντελα
DSL ... ac52u ... ac55u ... ac56u ... n10_c1 ... n10_d1 ... n12e_c1 ... n12u_c1 ... n12u_d1 ... n14u ... n14u_b1 ... n16 ... n16u ... n17u ... n55_c1 ... n55_d1 ... n66u

ΑΝ η σελιδα δεν εμφανιζεται, καντε refresh ή δοκιμαστε ξανα μετα απο λιγο
Εγω συστηνω reset και οι συθμισεις απο την αρχη, για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα

Τυχον προβληματα τα αναφερετε στο αναλογο topic του μοντελου σας

Το change log δεν ειναι πληρες, τα συγκεςκριμενα λογισμικα εχουν αλλαγες και καινουριες ρυθμισεις, για τις πληρεις αλλαγες απο βδομαδα .. για την ωρα μου εδωσαν μονο μερικες κυριες αλλαγες




> -          [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U] Now supports AiProtection/ Parental Control App & Webs filter features with signature update mechanism(current version 2.002).
> 
> -          Support Dual WAN Failover Guest Network control features.
> 
> -          Support DOMAINS.GOOGLE.COM DDNS Service.
> 
> -          Support URL Filter for Guest Network.
> 
> -          Adopt workaround mechanism for UK ISP Sky Broadband - Fibre service G.INP DHCP connection problem.
> ...


https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...35DAD2483EB49Y


```
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/38AEE9EC64F04C8DAF535DAD2483EB49Y
```

Θα δειτε μια τετοια σελιδα και επιλεγετε το μοντελο σας κανοντας tick αριστερα στο καθε τετραγωνο

----------


## Mormnak

Σ ευχαριστούμε babis3g ! :Respekt:   :Clap:

----------


## babis3g

*Αναβαθμηση λογισμικων v9.1.2.3_117* (BETA) για τα μοντελα
DSL ... ac52u ... ac55u ... ac56u ... n10_c1 ... n10_d1 ... n12e_c1 ... n12u_c1 ... n12u_d1 ... n14u ... n14u_b1 ... n16 ... n16u ... n17u ... n55_c1 ... n55_d1 ... n66u

Θα δειτε μια τετοια φωτο και διαλεγετε το μοντελο σας



Καλο ειναι οσοι μπορειτε να γινει reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη (οχι back up file) για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

H σελιδα asuswebstorage μπορει να θελει μερικα refresh ή δοκιμαστε αλλη στιγμη αν δεν εμφανιζεται

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...F9DC78F33FF0A4


```
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/88DD6B8C16E643BDB17F9DC78F33FF0A4
```

Τυχον προβληματα τα αναφερετε στο αναλογο topic του μοντελου σας

changelog στο spoiler

*Spoiler:*




			- [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U] Now supports AiProtection/ Parental Control App & Webs filter features with signature update mechanism(current version 2.002).

- Support Dual WAN Failover Guest Network control features.

- Support DOMAINS.GOOGLE.COM DDNS Service.

- Support URL Filter for Guest Network.

- Adopt workaround mechanism for UK ISP Sky Broadband - Fibre service G.INP DHCP connection problem.

- Support auto-detect Germany ISP Deutsche Telekom - BNG service for IPTV.

- Fixed NAS devices UPnP failed to work issue.

- Support Turkey ISP Turk Telekom - Tivibu IPTV service. (thanks to the support from Técnics / Emre Kalay)

- Various Security enhancements.

- Fixed Ethernet WAN connection problem with 802.1Q enabled.

- [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U/DSL-N17U/DSL-N16] Fixed possible WiFi Guest Network SSID disappear issue.

- [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U] Fixed possible WiFi Tx hang issue.

- Remove option 42 in DHCP request option in non-default route WAN.

- Fixed kernel: ICV Error.

- Fixed OpenVPN Server cannot be used after system reboot.

- Fixed Samba printcap issue. It would block mtd write and cause cfg_manger to crash.

- OpenVPN Server support generate TLS 2048 bits certificate/key.

- Fixed WebHistory filter rule issue/ caused by ACCEPT from Network Services Filter(IP Filter) before Web History rule.

- Fixed setting such as static IP/http/https/both and port change leads to system hang(web server crash).

- Update AiCloud to v2.0.2.3/ fixed fail to get wan_ip in dual-wan mode.

- Fixed some issues which may cause TigerVPN OpenVPN service not work.

- Fixed it is hard for client to connect to OpenVPN Server in Load Balance mode/ cannot connect to openvpn server on LAN side issues.

- [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U/DSL-N17U/DSL-N16] xDSL driver updated - v5.5.2.4.

- Display proper INP value on DSL Log.

- Add "Auto select channel including channel 12, 13" checkbox for 2.4GHz auto channel selection.

- Fixed dnsmasq does not response to the query from OpenVPN.

- LAN can't access Internet after terminating VPN client connection.

- Update SSH dropbear version to 2016.74/ integrate with Protection Server.

- SSH Authkeys length extended to 1023.

- Fixed tunnel 6in4 not work in bridge mode issue.

- Fixed various UI related issues.

- Fixed various SmartSync/ ftpclient related issues.



- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Kuwait ISP Fasttelco

Modify Russia Балашиха ISP Домолинк (0/35)

Add Russia Балашиха ISP Домолинк(35/33)

Add Spain ISP Ocean

Add Turkey ISP Superonline

Add Nepal NTC

Add Germany ISP Deutsche Telekom (VLAN ID 7)

- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Iran ISP Shatel

Add Australia ISP Belong

----------


## babis3g

Aναβαθμηση beta λογισμικων για διαφορα μοντελα
*v9.1.2.3_210-gee727b1*

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...D57FBC581C887Y

changelog

*Spoiler:*




			-          [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-N17U/DSL-N16] DSL driver updated - v5.5.2.7. DSL Log > INP display fine tune.

-          Now supports Access Log feature, display client info(IP, MAC, Hostname, Connection started/ finished time) with auto-backup to USB function.

-          Support allow specified IP address to access device, via SSH, Telnet or UI.

-          Prevent Brute Force/Dictionary attacks, now SSH/Telnet/UI would block attempted logins, 5 failed attempts leads to malicious access blocked for 5 minutes(LAN/WAN counter separated)/ with related syslog output.

-          [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U] Support swap approach once AiProtection enabled.

-          OpenVPN Server: change to more secure default cipher setting.

-          Fixed Guest Network > Access Intranet Disable, guest clients still could access AiCloud issue.

-          Add support of Turkey ISP Turk Telekom Tivibu IPTV box original settings.

-          Download Master updated: v3.1.0.101.

-          Remove Bridge PVC for UK ISP Plusnet.

-          Update YouView IPTV Box settings for UK ISP Talk Talk.

-          Adopt phase 2 - workaround mechanism for UK ISP Sky Broadband - Fibre service G.INP DHCP connection problem.

-          Fixed possible USB Application page hang(stuck with upgrading) issue.

-          Fixed USB disks mounted via hub, cannot add download task/ Add the usb notify function to the programs when partitions are mounted/umounted.

-          Fixed possible no UI warning message when upgrade with invalid firmware issue.

-          Adjust error login syslog info.

-          Fixed possible OpenVPN Server fails to work after system reboot issue.

-          [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U/DSL-AC56U] Remove unnecessary debug log from AiProtection.

-          Support igmpproxy with Ethernert WAN(DSL-N66U, DSL-N55U-C1/D1, DSL-N16U)/ Fixed dual wan enabled case.

-          Fixed the UI block timeout counter error.

-          Fixed various UI related issues.
		


Oσοι μπορειτε για reset, καλο ειναι

----------


## babis3g

Aναβαθμηση beta λογισμικων για διαφορα μοντελα
*v9.1.2.3_224-g5310561*

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...ED55567FE9501Y

changelog

*Spoiler:*




			-          Fixed Traffic Manager > QoS, Save button failed to work issue(caused by Javascript error).

-          Remove unnecessary syslog generated by AiProtection.

-          Fixed the connection of SSH should be disconnected if login with invalid username/password for 5 times, drop conntrack session/ adjust dropbear MAX_AUTH_TRIES as 1/ refine protect_srv daemon.

-          Modify QIS > UK ISP BT - Infinity 2 to BT - Infinity.

-          Fixed ATM/PTM default QoS badnwidth value display as NaN issue.

----------


## uncharted

Ωραιος ρε Μπαμπη! Να ρωτησω γιατι αλλαξαν το versioning scheme?

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραιος ρε Μπαμπη! Να ρωτησω γιατι αλλαξαν το versioning scheme?


τι εννοεις?

----------


## uncharted

Το "v9.1.2.3". Πριν ηταν αλλιως.

----------


## babis3g

> Το "v9.1.2.3". Πριν ηταν αλλιως.


Ναι ηταν 1.Χ.Χ.Χ ... τωρα θα ειναι ετσι μονο τα επισημα, πλεον αρχιζουν απο 1.Χ
τα 9.Χ.Χ,Χ θα ειναι τα beta, ολα τα δοκιμαστικα αρχιζουν απο 9.Χ

δηλαδη απλος διαχωρισμος ... μπορει ας πουμε σαν παραδειγμα το τελευταιο 9.1.2.3_224 να μην εχει πολλα προβληματα και να γινει επισημο (δεν ξερω παραδειγμα λεω) ... τοτε θα το ανεβασουν σαν 1.1.2.3._224 που στην ουσια μονο ο τιτλος αλλαζει εφοσον και τα 2 ειναι Χ.1.2.3_224 ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδα μεσα στο λογισμικο

----------


## babis3g

Απο πληροφορια ... Τα λογισμικα* 9*.1.2.3_224
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6171866
θα βγουν επισημα με το ονομα *1*.1.2.3_224
Να το εχετε Υποψην οταν θα βγουν επισημα, ειναι τα ιδια οσοι δεν θελετε να το περασετε ξανα, απλα το ονομα αλλαζει 9.1.2.3_224 σαν beta ... 1.1.2.3_224 σαν official, λογισμικο ιδιο

----------


## ganza

> Απο πληροφορια ... Τα λογισμικα* 9*.1.2.3_224
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6171866
> θα βγουν επισημα με το ονομα *1*.1.2.3_224
> Να το εχετε Υποψην οταν θα βγουν επισημα, ειναι τα ιδια οσοι δεν θελετε να το περασετε ξανα, απλα το ονομα αλλαζει 9.1.2.3_224 σαν beta ... 1.1.2.3_224 σαν official, λογισμικο ιδιο


Βγήκε σήμερα!
Έχω την εντύπωση πως έχω λιγότερα crc και με πειραγμένο snr(μάλλον λόγω του ενημερωμένου dsl driver).

----------


## jefman

Πράγματι το 1.1.2.3_224 είναι έτοιμο για κατέβασμα. 
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι με το 9.1.2.3_224 είχα θέματα με το wifi με την κάρτα μου ASUS PCE-N15 !!!! και γύρισα στο 9.1.2.3_210 αλλά ο  babis3g λέει ότι είναι ίδιο με το 9.1.2.3_224 οπότε δεν θα το δοκιμάσω((
Εδώ ο σύνδεσμος για να μην ψάχνετε

----------


## babis3g

> Πράγματι το 1.1.2.3_224 είναι έτοιμο για κατέβασμα. 
> Το θέμα μου είναι ότι με το 9.1.2.3_224 είχα θέματα με το wifi με την κάρτα μου ASUS PCE-N15 !!!! και γύρισα στο 9.1.2.3_210 αλλά ο  babis3g λέει ότι είναι ίδιο με το 9.1.2.3_224 οπότε δεν θα το δοκιμάσω((
> Εδώ ο σύνδεσμος για να μην ψάχνετε


Nαι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο ... τωρα δοκιμασε το αν εχεις χρονο, δεν ξερεις με τα Asus, γινονται κουφα πραγματα καποιες φορες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Δοκιμασε τα κλασσικα, με αλλαγη καναλιων, bandwidth, control channel κλπ

----------


## babis3g

Μου τα εδωσαν απο πολυ νωρις, αλλα ημουν εξω σχεδον ολη μερα για ψιλο θεληματα και ...  :Rowwing:  :Snorkel:  (θαλασσια μου)
Παλι ομως το εχετε πρωτοι παγκοσμια  :Razz: 

*ΝΕΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΑ ΒΕΤΑ v9.1.2.3_288-ga7d8684* για τα περισσοτερα ASUS ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ 

DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware *v9.1.2.3_288-ga7d8684* now available

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...EE504F28F4A9DY

download link/ release note as follows


*Spoiler:*




			-          Now supports WAN Reconnect Scheduler feature. (Administration > System)

-          Add System Vendor ID, System Vendor Model ID and Modem Vendor ID display on DSL Log, for possible Australia NBN service requirement.

-          Add IGMP parameter configuration/ Add IGMP Snooping, specifically for Turkey IPTV service.

-          [DSL-AC56U/ DSL-AC52U/ DSL-AC55U/ DSL-N17U/ DSL-N16] Enhance WiFi 2.4GHz Rx performance.

-          dropbox_client: Update Dropbox API.

-          Modify for QIS > Turk Telekom/ should not set vlan for Turk Telekom (no VLAN ID).

-          Check the referer field in HTTP GET for getting *.CFG.

-          Set Telnet/SSH idle timeout as 20 min by default.

-          [DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U] DPI engine updated/ fixed possible system hang issue caused by AiProtection enabled.

-          Fine tune Access Log feature.

-          Fixed possible web server buffer overflow issue.

-          Samba Security Release: CVE-2017-7494.

-          Fixed Web History/Access Log could not backup immediately after Apply issue.

-          Fixed Android USB tethering function works incorrectly issue, plus fixed issue caused by USB modem of ethX type.

-          Add text/xml in MIME content-type.



-          VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Australia ISP Exetel (NBN).

Add Australia ISP Tangerine Telecom (NBN).

Add Australia ISP Telecube (NBN).

Add South Africa ISP Vox Telekom.

Add India ISP Airtel (PPPoE).

Add India ISP Airtel (Static IP).

Add Hungary ISP Hungary/ Magyar Telekom.

----------


## giogio

> Μου τα εδωσαν απο πολυ νωρις, αλλα ημουν εξω σχεδον ολη μερα για ψιλο θεληματα και ...  (θαλασσια μου)
> Παλι ομως το εχετε πρωτοι παγκοσμια 
> 
> *ΝΕΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΑ ΒΕΤΑ v9.1.2.3_288-ga7d8684* για τα περισσοτερα ASUS ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ 
> 
> DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware *v9.1.2.3_288-ga7d8684* now available
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...EE504F28F4A9DY
> 
> ...


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ!!!!

----------


## babis3g

Πληροφοριακα, η v9.1.2.3_288 θα βγει και επισημη μεχρι την Παρασκευη



> DSL-AC56U/ DSL-AC52U/ DSL-AC55U official firmware v1.1.2.3_288-ga7d8684 will be available on support site/ live update server by Friday. Thanks.


οσοι περασαν την beta ειναι ιδια, δεν χρειαζεται να την ξανα περασετε

----------


## babis3g

*ΝΕΟ ΒΕΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ v9.1.2.3_330-ge75c00f*
Oσοι μπορειτε να κανετε reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη χειροκινητα ειναι καλυτερα

Διαλεχτε το μοντελο σας απο το παρακατω LINK

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...67F4D90630B16Y

Changelog στο spoiler

*Spoiler:*




			- Support Internet Detection feature, options available PPP Echo/ Disable(WAN > Internet Connection > Account Settings).

- Adjust hw_nat setting if Enable/Disable PPTP VPN server.

- Reduce UI page loading time.

- Update igmpproxy module / fixed IGMP parameter sometimes cannot be configured via UI issue.

- USB Modem should not be enabled by default.

- "Enable Web Access from WAN“ remove HTTP support for certain models.

- Fixed OpenVPN compression parameter issue.

- Remove unnecessary syslog flooding by AiProtection feature.

- Fixed Smartsync > FTP Sync can't sync with the server which supports SSL/TLS.

- Fixed Smartsync > asuswebstorage status is ERROR->INITIAL->Finish->Download when rule is Downloadonly.

- Fixed Smartsync > asuswebstorage, when failed to upload some files, the final status should be Error instead of Finish.

- Fixed UI related issues.



- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Cyprus ISP CYTA.

Add Australia ISP Skymesh (PPPoE) (NBN).

Modify Australia ISP Skymesh (Automatic IP) (NBN).

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ δεν βρισκετε τα μοντελα σας....

Μερικα μοντελα εχουν κατεβει γιατι ειχαν wifi driver απο χωρα / region με πιο αδυνατο σημα (ενα αλαχιστο χασιμο σηματος) ... μολις φτιαξουν το θεμα θα βαλουν τα link στα μοντελα που λειπουν ξανα αυτοματα

----------


## babis3g

*DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware v9.1.2.3_345-g987b580 now available, download link and release note as follow*

v9.1.2.3_345-g987b580

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...F2641524186C4Y



- For QIS > UK > ISP Sky Broadband, remove username/password fields, no longer needed, other solution adopted.

- Fixed UI related issues.

- Fine tune OpenVPN Server settings.

- Fixed WAN > Internet Connection > PPP username/password fields empty issue.

- Fixed WAN > Internet Connection > Account Settings, Internet Detection related issue.

- Fine tune region selection list.

----------


## babis3g

Πληροφοριακα ... η beta 9.1.2.3_345 θα βγει σαν επισημη κατα τα τελη της βδομαδας σε μερικα μοντελα, με το ονομα v1.1.2.3_345-g987b580
Θα ειναι η ιδια ακριβως, αν περσατε την beta ειναι ιδια (να μην χανετε χρονο) μονο το ονομα αλλαζει

----------


## Mormnak

Για το AC68U.....καμιά νέα beta???  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

:Sad:  οχι δεν μου εδωσαν τιποτα για αυτο το μοντελο, αν δωσουν (συνηθως μου δινουν χωριστο λογισμικο για το συγκεκριμενο) θα το βαλω στο topic του dsl ac68

----------


## babis3g

Απο πληροφορια που πηρα σημερα...
Τα μοντελα DSL-N16/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1 with 5dBi antenna
DSL-N10_C1/ DSL-N10_C1 with 5dBi antenna
Θα βγει επισημο το v1.1.2.3_345  μεχρι την Τεταρτη

----------


## babis3g

Eπισης και στο Ν14 θα γινει επισημο (1.1.2.3_345) ... το αναφερω γιατι σε αυτο το μοντελο εχουν να ανεβασουν επισημο περιπου 1 χρονο
Βαλε ενα να υπαρχει δηλαδη  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

*NEO BETA v9.1.2.3_394-gd75866e* για διαφορα μοντελα

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...0D7A7911AA208Y


*Spoiler:*




			-          [DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U] Trend Micro DPI Engine updated.

-          Once new Feedback > DSL Diagnostic session initiated, existing Diagnostic process now will be terminated.

-          Modify default OpenVPN > HMAC option to SHA1.

-          Fixed possible LAN client ethernet access issue.

-          Fixed Router App > Guest Network/WiFi related issues.

-          Fixed various UI related issues.

-          [DSL-N16] Fixed SSH failed to enable issue/ sync default WAN settings.

-          AiCloud updated: v2.0.2.5.

-          Workaround adopted for address HTTPS port occupied issue.

-          Fixed iOS & Android Router App > login protection mechanism not match issue.

----------


## Mormnak

Αν και το είχα στο κουτί του....είπα να το ξεσκονίσω για κανά μήνα....  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




    και speetest.... :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

καλα εκανες  :Smile:  και εγω καποτε βαζω επανω (οταν γινονται αναβαθμησεις) τα παλια που ειχα πριν τα Αsus ετσι να γινει και λιγο αλλαγη και να ειναι up to date, αλλα εγω δεν εχω ακομα voip και ειναι πιο ευκολο

----------


## ferongr

Σύμφωνα με ανάρτηση του Google Security Blog, το dnsmasq που στο AsusWRTχρησιμοποιείται για DNS resolution και DHCP διευθυνσιοδότηση έχει κριτικά κενά ασφαλείας. Το CVE-2017-14491 είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο και στην έκδοση 2.75 (πανάρχαια, από το 2015) που χρησιμοποιεί το AsusWRT μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί πολύ εύκολα από κακόβουλες σελίδες (unrestricted heap overflow σε κατάλληλα κατασκευασμένη απάντηση CNAME σε A/AAAA ερώτηση). Επίσης τα άλλα CVEs που έχουν σχέση με το DHCP κομμάτι είναι και αυτά εύκολο να εκμεταλλευτούν από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

babis3g, θα βγάλει η Asus νέο firmware είτε με cherrypicked commits είτε με τη νέα έκδοση 2.78; Ειδικά το CVE-2017-14491 είναι το είδος κενού ασφαλείας που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να μετατρέψει μια συσκευή σε botnet (όπως πολλές IOT συσκευές από την Κίνα με κενά ασφαλείας).

https://security.googleblog.com/2017...-and-dhcp.html

----------


## babis3g

Πιστευω να μας πουν αυριο γιατι σημερα ειναι κλειστα λογο εορτης

- - - Updated - - -

SECURITY UPDATE


Oπως μου απαντησαν¨



> We are aware of those issues listed on Google Security Blog, for ASUSWRT already updated dnsmasq with 2.78 and applied needed security patches. Related fixes will be included in later firmware release.
> 
> For DSL ASUSWRT will also update it. Thanks.


Ειναι ενημερωμενοι για αυτο το προβλημα ασφαλειας
Για το Asuswrt εχει ηδη αναβθμηστει στο 2.78 και εχουν γινει τα αναλογα "μπαλωματα" που θα συμπεριλαμβανονται σε αργοτερο λογισμικο
Για τα modem asuswrt επισης θα αναβαθμηστουν αναλογα

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Πιστευω να μας πουν αυριο γιατι σημερα ειναι κλειστα λογο εορτης
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SECURITY UPDATE
> 
> 
> Oπως μου απαντησαν¨
> 
> ...


Περιμενουμε λοιπον, thanks για την ενημερωση.

----------


## ferongr

Αναμένουμε beta.

----------


## ferongr

babis3g, έχεις από τις επαφές σου στην Asus πληροφορίες για το τι θα γίνει με τα Key Reinstallation Attacks; Έχουν κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση για το θέμα;

----------


## babis3g

> babis3g, έχεις από τις επαφές σου στην Asus πληροφορίες για το τι θα γίνει με τα Key Reinstallation Attacks; Έχουν κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση για το θέμα;


Οπως μου εδωσαν την απαντηση



> We are aware of this WPA2 security vulnerability exposed by Belgian researchers on Monday, currently working on a solution for all models, any update will let you know. Thanks.


Το ξερουν και οταν εχουν λυση, θα με εμημερωσουν ... αρα φυσικα θα το κοιταξουν

----------


## babis3g

SECURITY UPDATE

οπως πηρα το email:




> All our xDSL products(include all DSL ASUSWRT MTK based models, DSL-AC68U/R and Broadcom based models such as DSL-AC88U) not affected by these WPA2 related Security Vulnerabilities, it only affects devices that supports Client Mode or Repeater Mode.
> 
> According to Broadcom: These issues are not applicable to pure-AP/Router devices that do not operate in client or repeater modes. 
> 
> So no need to worry. Thanks.


Όλα τα προϊόντα xDSL (συμπεριλαμβανομένων όλων των DSL-AC68U / R και μοντέλων βασισμένων στο Broadcom, όπως DSL-AC88U) δεν επηρεάζονται από αυτά τα θέματα ασφαλείας που σχετίζονται με το WPA2, επηρέαζουν μόνο συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν λειτουργία Πελάτη ή λειτουργία επανάκλησης.

Σύμφωνα με την Broadcom: Τα ζητήματα αυτά δεν ισχύουν για συσκευές καθαρού AP / Router που δεν λειτουργούν σε λειτουργίες πελάτη ή επαναλήπτη.

Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείτε. Ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

To εσβησα γιατι αναφερει ονοματα μεγαλων κατασκευαστων chipset vednor, να μην γινει παραξηγησει με τις εταιριες

- - - Updated - - -

Συμπληρωνω για θεματα ασφαλειας οπως μου εστηλαν email update ... τα asus xdsl modems ολα σε ενα, ΔΕΝ εχουν AP / client mode, οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα ...  ΜΗΝ ανησυχειτε ... φυσικα ειναι ενημεροι και θα κανουν οτι patches αν χρειαστει σε libraries

- - - Updated - - -




> In addition, customers’ client side WLAN card driver update is a must. So they need to push their client device vendor for updated driver release with this fix. Thanks.


Επιπλέον, η ενημέρωση του προγράμματος οδήγησης κάρτας WLAN (pc, mobile, laptop tablet κλπ) είναι απαραίτητη. Πρέπει να προωθήσουν αίτηση προς τον προμηθευτή της συσκευής για την ενημέρωση του προγράμματος οδήγησης με αυτό το security patch. Ευχαριστώ.

Tα dsl Αsus δεν διατρεχουν αμεσο κινδυνο, αλλα θα κανουν οτι χρειαστει 




> As a follow on ASUS, have also confirmed that in relation to the KRACK WPA2 vulnerability, chipset fixes to both ASUS RT ASUS and possible DSL ASUS modules will be applied.
> However, indeed we will still adopt the patches provided by related chipset vendors, although those code would never be executed… Once patches adopted updated firmware will be released.


Ως συνέχεια στην ASUS, επιβεβαιώσαμε επίσης ότι σε σχέση με την ευπάθεια KRACK WPA2, το chipset patch θα διορθωθεί και στις ASUS RT και πιθανές μονάδες ASUS DSL θα εφαρμοστούν αναλογα.
Ωστόσο, θα συνεχίσουμε να υιοθετούμε τα patches που παρέχονται από τους σχετικούς chipset προμηθευτές μας, παρόλο που οι κώδικες αυτοί δεν θα εκτελεστούν ποτέ ... Μόλις οι ενημερώσεις κώδικα υιοθετήσουν τα ενημερωμένα λογισμικά, θα κυκλοφορήσουν.

EDIT

Θα βγαλουν και επισημη ανακοινωση, αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε ... γιατι στα RT ειναι τοσα πολλα μοντελα που φανταζομαι θελει λιγο παραπανω ευρενα

----------


## ferongr

Την αναβάθμιση του dnsmasq ακόμα μας τη χρωστάνε.

----------


## babis3g

> Την αναβάθμιση του dnsmasq ακόμα μας τη χρωστάνε.


ναι για το dnsmask που ρωτησαν στα asus forum, λενε οτι εχουν αλλα θεματα priority (μαλλον τα θωρουν πιο αναγκαια)

Για την ανακοινωση krack wpa2 εδω

https://www.asus.com/Static_WebPage/...rity-Advisory/

----------


## ferongr

> Your devices are only vulnerable if an attacker is in physical proximity to your wireless network *and is able to gain access to it*


Λάθος. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να γίνουν replay συγκεκριμένα πακέτα.




> This  exploit cannot steal your banking information, passwords, or other data on a secured connection that utilizes proper end-to-end encryption


Λάθος. Η πλειονότητα των ασφαλών σελίδων δεν έχει pinned certificates οπότε σε MITM είναι δυνατόν να κλαπούν ευαίσθητα δεδομένα.

Φαίνεται ότι στην Asus δεν σκαμπάζουν πολύ από ασφάλεια. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι έχουν "άλλα θέματα priority" αντί την επίλυση ενός σημαντικού προβλήματος ασφαλείας (κάτι πολύ ευκολό καθώς το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι recompile τη νέα έκδοση του dnsmasq και να την βάλουν στο update image) με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τους νοιάζει ιδιαιτέρα το support των συσκευών τους. Θα προτιμήσω άλλη εταιρία για το επόμενο router που θα αγοράσω.

----------


## babis3g

> Λάθος. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να γίνουν replay συγκεκριμένα πακέτα.
> 
> 
> 
> Λάθος. Η πλειονότητα των ασφαλών σελίδων δεν έχει pinned certificates οπότε σε MITM είναι δυνατόν να κλαπούν ευαίσθητα δεδομένα.
> 
> Φαίνεται ότι στην Asus δεν σκαμπάζουν πολύ από ασφάλεια. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι έχουν "άλλα θέματα priority" αντί την επίλυση ενός σημαντικού προβλήματος ασφαλείας (κάτι πολύ ευκολό καθώς το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι recompile τη νέα έκδοση του dnsmasq και να την βάλουν στο update image) με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τους νοιάζει ιδιαιτέρα το support των συσκευών τους. Θα προτιμήσω άλλη εταιρία για το επόμενο router που θα αγοράσω.


Τι να σου πω, στειλε τους email (το δινουν στο link) αν νομιζεις οτι καπου εχουν λαθος ... παντως εστω καποιες φορες καθυστερημενα (αλλες με ποιο ονομα εταιριες αργουν και αυτες) βγαζουν και αυτοι αναβαθμησεις σε θεματα ασφαλειας αργα ... εχε υποψην οτι μερικα modem σχετικα παλια, δεν εχουν ακομα αναβαθμηστει σε θεματα ασφαλειας ακομα και μετα απο χρονια

για το dsnmask θεμα ασφαλειας δεν ξερω τι παιζεται, εγω μιλουσα την περιπτωση pppoa ...  Support dnsmasq forwarding for PPPoA connection mode

----------


## ferongr

> για το dsnmask θεμα ασφαλειας δεν ξερω τι παιζεται, εγω μιλουσα την περιπτωση pppoa ...  Support dnsmasq forwarding for PPPoA connection mode


Αυτό δεν είναι βελτίωση κενού ασφαλίας αλλά αλλαγή configuration.

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό δεν είναι βελτίωση κενού ασφαλίας αλλά αλλαγή configuration.


Ναι αυτο εννοω configuration ... για το προσφατο dnsmasq θεμα ασφαλειας, ειπαν οτι εχει αναβαθμηστει στο 2.78 και θα ειναι σε επομενο λογισμικο ...
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...95#post6251795
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που περιμενεις ή λειπει κατι αλλο
τωρα ποτε θα το βγαλουν μαζι με τυχον αλλα patches δεν με ενημερωσαν ... αλλα οπως παντα, ΟΤΑΝ δωσουν λογισμικο (ελπιζω να μην αργησει) το δινω αμεσως πρωτοι παγκοσμια εδω στο forum

----------


## ferongr

Αναβάθμιση σε 2.78 περιμένω (γιαυτό λέω ότι είναι απλό, δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή στα υπάρχοντα configs της συσκευής ούτε άλλα patches, απλά recompilation και αναννέωση των images.

----------


## babis3g

Καταλαβα, ευχαριστω, δεν ξερω ομως τι θα κανουν, δεν με ενημερωσαν, ισως να περιμενουν να κανουν ολα τα θεματα ασφαλειας μαζι(?) αν μου πουν κατι θα ενημερωσω

----------


## babis3g

Πρωτοι παγκοσμια εδω  :Respekt:  (μου το εδωσαν νωρις πρωι, αλλα ετυχε η μερα να ειμαι εξω μεχρι τωρα)

_NEO ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware v9.1.2.3_438-gd768f3 ΜΕ SECURITY UPDATES_

*v9.1.2.3_438-gd768f38*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...CF20CEA089194Y

Διαλεχτε το σωστο μοντελο σας (οσοι μπορειτε καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα την αναβαθμηση

Changelog




> -          xDSL models not affected by KRACKs Security Vulnerabilities, as do not support Client Mode nor Repeater mode and do not support 802.11r.
> 
> -          Upgrade dnsmasq from v2.75 to v2.78, includes Security Vulnerabilities patches from Google Security team.
> 
> -          www: add HMAC Authentication option for OpenVPN server.
> 
> -          [DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U] Update the TM DPI engine ASUS_2.001_RC22_00022.
> 
> -          Fixed possible Settings file corrupt leads to boot up failure issue.
> ...

----------


## ferongr

```
DSL-AC52U login:
Password:
# dnsmasq -v
Dnsmasq version 2.78  Copyright (c) 2000-2017 Simon Kelley
Compile time options: no-IPv6 GNU-getopt no-RTC no-DBus no-i18n no-IDN DHCP no-DHCPv6 no-Lua TFTP no-conntrack no-ipset no-auth no-DNSSEC no-ID no-loop-detect no-inotify

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
Dnsmasq is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under the terms of the GNU General Public License, version 2 or 3.
```

 :One thumb up: 

Από περιέργεια, τι προβλήματα φτιάξανε με το WiFi;

----------


## babis3g

> Από περιέργεια, τι προβλήματα φτιάξανε με το WiFi;


Θα προσπαθησω να μαθω (αν μου πουν) γιατι δεν μιλαω παντα με τον developer, αλλα απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν
Aπο τα forum τους μερικοι αναφερουν το wifi χανονταν για καποια δευτερα ή πιο χαμηλο σημα, φανταζομαι αυτα θα εννοουν  με το Fixed various WiFi 2.4 / 5 GHz issues.

----------


## George Ka

Ασταθές 5Ghz. Χανεται το 5g ξαφνικά.

- - - Updated - - -

Και δεν ηερω αν αυτο το φτιαχνει 100%.

----------


## kosath

> [CODE]
> Από περιέργεια, τι προβλήματα φτιάξανε με το WiFi;


Τους είχα στείλει feedback μέσω του router που είχα κάτι θέματα με τα 5Ghz - ενώ είχα σύνδεση wifi, δεν είχε πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο και στο 2.4Ghz.

Επίσης, και αυτό πρέπει να είναι από δικό μου feedback:
_- Fixed possible fail to login from WAN side network with ASUS DDNS issue._ Έμπαινες από έξω στο interface και μετά τέλος - δεν μπορούσες να ξανασυνδεθείς εάν δεν έκανες επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ.

Για να δούμε...

----------


## vrwmiaris

Τίποτα για εμάς με τα Ν14

----------


## babis3g

> Τίποτα για εμάς με τα Ν14


Eδω το link
https://wrb01.asuswebstorage.com/web...&fi=2471148751

----------


## vrwmiaris

Για το change log λέω, τίποτα νέο για τα Ν14

----------


## babis3g

> Για το change log λέω, τίποτα νέο για τα Ν14


Ο τροπος που δινουν το changelog (επειδη ειναι πολλα μοντελα και τα αναβαθμησαν μαζι, για να μην μου στελνουν ενα ενα χωριστα) ...

οι αλλαγες / fixes ισχυουν για ΟΛΑ τα DSL ASUSWRT (αρα και στο Ν14)

οπου υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση / αλλαγη την αναφερουν χωριστα, πχ

και φυσικα βγαζουμε οτι εχει σχεση με το vdsl, vpn, usb, aicloud κλπ αν δεν υπαρχουν σε καποιο μοντελο

αρα στο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο (Ν14) ισχυουν τα




> - xDSL models not affected by KRACKs Security Vulnerabilities, as do not support Client Mode nor Repeater mode and do not support 802.11r.
> 
> - Upgrade dnsmasq from v2.75 to v2.78, includes Security Vulnerabilities patches from Google Security team.
> 
> - www: add HMAC Authentication option for OpenVPN server.
> 
> - Fixed possible Settings file corrupt leads to boot up failure issue.
> 
> - Fixed possible fail to login from WAN side network with ASUS DDNS issue.
> ...

----------


## uncharted

Εχει κανεις προβλημα με τα τελευταια beta firmware να μην του αποθηκευει το router admin pass ο Chrome?

Δεν θελω καθε φορα να το γραφω χειροκινητα και με την 1.1.1.2 (παλια stable version) δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα... σε AC56U, αλλα και N17U.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικα δεν το εκανε αυτοματα ο Chrome, επρεπε να το πατησω χειροκινητα. Περιεργο.

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω απο την 1.1.1.2 μεχρι την 1(9 για beta).1.2.3 κατι εχουν αλλαξει εκει στο login (δεν μπαινω στο κοπο να δω ολα τα changelog) γιατι και ο firefox δεν το βγαζει πλεον αυτοματα, τωρα μου λεει για επιλογη μερικα pass

----------


## babis3g

Το 9.1.2.3_438 θα βγει επισημο σε αρκετα μοντελα με το ονομα 1.1.2.3_438 ... το ιδο ειναι οσοι εχετε περασει το beta

----------


## babis3g

*beta firmware for Greece VDSL2 sync up issue*

DSL-AC51
DSL-AC51_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...7D27A0E411402Y

DSL-N16
DSL-N16_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...B7108058071D6Y

DSL-N17U
DSL-N17U_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...482B1359177E9Y

DSL-AC52U
DSL-AC52U_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...2B432CF0528C9Y

DSL-AC55U
DSL-AC55U_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...8C34AD3BFD7C5Y

DSL-AC56U
DSL-AC56U_9.1.2.3_440-g2a23c63fb.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...16CAEFC1CE64EY

DSL-AC68U
DSL-AC68U_9.0.0.4_380_8171-g2390b10_DSL_1.0.4.2.trx.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...B32E96FD3737EY

----------


## Mormnak

Αν και σήμερα έβαλα στο N17u το τελευταίο Stable (1.1.2.3_438-gd768f38) λέω να δοκιμάσω και την Beta.  :Razz: 

*Thank you Babis3g*  :Respekt:

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα ... την Αsus ... σε εμενα με οτε και adsl μου κλειδωνει πιο ψηλα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...91#post6303491

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Μας κακομαθαινουν με αυτα τα updates, και θα ζηταμε συνεχεια!

----------


## babis3g

> Μας κακομαθαινουν με αυτα τα updates, και θα ζηταμε συνεχεια!


εε  :Embarassed:  αφου μερικοι φιλοι δεν μπορουσαν να συνδεθουν με τις αλλαγες που εγιναν σε vectoring

----------


## christosjr1

Καλημέρα. Κάτι για εμάς με rog gt ac5300????

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα. Κάτι για εμάς με rog gt ac5300????


Δεν ξερω για ατα σκετα routers, ειναι αλλη ομαδα, ρωτησα ομως το παιδι που μιλαω απο την dsl team και μου ειπε για το μοντελο σου καινουριο λογισμικο περιπου κατα τελη του μηνα

----------


## cca

> Καλημέρα. Κάτι για εμάς με rog gt ac5300????


Για τα σκέτα Routers της ASUS να παρακολουθείς το forum εδώ: https://www.snbforums.com/forums/asus-wireless.37/

----------


## Digitator

Μόνο σε μένα πάει χάλια η 9.1.2.3_440; Πολύ συχνά χάνω την πρόσβαση στο μενού ( κολλάει ο http server και βγάζει άσπρο ) και ανεξαρτήτως SNR (και με 12db) το πιάνουν φρίκες με τα CRC και το ίντερνετ μουρλένεται στα packet loss.

Έχω το DSL-AC55U σε Cosmote 50άρα και νομίζω είναι το μόνο firmware που παίζει πλέον με το vectoring.

----------


## Mormnak

Του έκανες reset όταν το πέρασες? Πριν είχες παρόμοια θέματα πχ. με stable firmware? Εγώ με το 17αρι και 6 SNR σε Cosmote 50 (από Α/Κ) έχω στις 15ώρες 8000CRC και κολλήματα δεν έχω προσέξει. Αποσυνδέσεις φαντάζομαι σου κάνει συχνά....

----------


## Digitator

Το ρούτερ είναι καινούριο και δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με παλιότερο firmware. Του πέρασα αυτό και έκανα hard reset με το κουμπί, ναι. Αποσυνδέσεις δεν κάνει τόσο συχνά, αλλά από το packet loss οι συσκευές μου μπαινοβγαίνουν στο ίντερνετ ώρες ώρες.

Στα DSL settings έχω βάλει τα πάντα στο stable και το SNR στο 12. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Πριν την αλλαγή σε vectoring με ένα άλλο ASUS που είχα ήταν όλα πένα. Και τώρα το Speedport 2i της Cosmote δουλεύει κομπλέ.

----------


## ferongr

> Μόνο σε μένα πάει χάλια η 9.1.2.3_440; Πολύ συχνά χάνω την πρόσβαση στο μενού ( κολλάει ο http server και βγάζει άσπρο ) και ανεξαρτήτως SNR (και με 12db) το πιάνουν φρίκες με τα CRC και το ίντερνετ μουρλένεται στα packet loss.
> 
> Έχω το DSL-AC55U σε Cosmote 50άρα και νομίζω είναι το μόνο firmware που παίζει πλέον με το vectoring.


Πάντως εμένα το AC52U υποβαθμισμένο σε ρόλο ασύρματου Access Point (το ER-X είναι endgame router για το οικιακό δίκτυό μου) δεν έχει θέματα και δεν έχω κάνει και reset όταν πέρασα την τελευταία beta. Υποψιάζομαι ότι είτε χτυπάς σε bug του νέου DSL driver είτε πρόβλημα hardware. Μια δοκιμή που μπορείς να κάνεις για να δει ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα hardware είναι να βάλεις το router της Cosmote  σε bridge mode, να συνδέσεις τη bridge θύρα του στη θύρα WAN του Asus, WAN connection type: PPPoE, βάζεις τα στοιχεία login που θέλει η Cosmote και μετά περιμένεις να δεις αν στο ξανακάνει. Αν το ξανακάνει πιθανώς είναι θέμα hardware, αν δεν το ξανακάνει είναι θέμα DSL driver της νέας εκδόσης (η πρόβλημα hardware στο κομμάτι του modem) οπότε μετά βάζεις πάλι το Asus στη γραμμή σε VDSL WAN mode και μετά πας Administration -> Feedback, συνδέεις USB στο Asus, επιλέγεις DSL Line Diagnostic και το στέλνεις αφού γράψεις το πρόβλημά σου και συμπληρώσεις τα λοιπά στοιχεία.

----------


## babis3g

> Μόνο σε μένα πάει χάλια η 9.1.2.3_440; Πολύ συχνά χάνω την πρόσβαση στο μενού ( κολλάει ο http server και βγάζει άσπρο ) και ανεξαρτήτως SNR (και με 12db) το πιάνουν φρίκες με τα CRC και το ίντερνετ μουρλένεται στα packet loss.
> 
> Έχω το DSL-AC55U σε Cosmote 50άρα και νομίζω είναι το μόνο firmware που παίζει πλέον με το vectoring.


ναι το εχω προσεξει και εγω (μου εχει τυχει) οτι σε μερικες γραμμες δεν αντεχει τοσο τον θορυβο και μαζευει λαθη ... μπορει το ιδιο λογισμικο σε αλλον να ειναι οκ, αλλα μπορει σε αλλον (αλλη γραμμη) να εχει το θεμα που λες
Ισως γιατι εχουν πειραξει τα drivers στο _440, αλλα για να συμβαινει αυτο με το οποιο λογισμικο σιγουρα εχει θορυβο η γραμμη σου, απλα αυτο το modem 'η αυτο το λογισμικο δεν αντεχει τοσο και ετσι εμφανιζεται το προβλημα
Δοκιμασε το εξης
Ενεργοποιησε στο stable το ESNP vdsl (αφου εχεις vdsl) ισως να χρειαστει να κλεισεις το DLA, παλι θα εχει λαθη (πιο λιγα) αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν θα κανει θεμα αργου internet
AN δεν βοηθησει, βαζεις το τελευταιο official

----------


## babis3g

Πρωτοι παγκοσμια εδω

*DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware v9.1.2.3_470-g9f74c22*
Υπαρχει μεσα και το VDSL2 G.vector sync issue fix included. Που εσεις αναφερατε οτι δεν συνχρονιζε
Release note Δεν υπαρχουν για τωρα. Αργοτερα. Thanks.

Κατεβαστε το αναλογο μοντελο σας

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...3CCB334B8058FY

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Ευχαριστουμε, εγω κλασσικα θα περιμενω για το 'stable'.

Οταν εχεις release notes ποσταρε τα. Thanks.

----------


## Diagrafeas

> DSL ASUSWRT beta firmware v9.1.2.3_470-g9f74c22[/B]
> Υπαρχει μεσα και το VDSL2 G.vector sync issue fix included.
> Που εσεις αναφερατε οτι δεν συνχρονιζε
> Release note Δεν υπαρχουν για τωρα.
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...3CCB334B8058FY


Μήπως βγήκε το change log?
Ξέρουμε πότε θα βγεί το επίσημο;
Επίσης σε αυτούς που δεν συγχρόνιζε με vectoring τί έβγαζε στο log?

----------


## babis3g

Oχι ακομα δεν μου εδωσαν τιποτα για το changelog, για τα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να μαθω

----------


## giogio

την περασα ενω βαζω κανονικα user pass στον οτε κλειδωνει κανονικα αλλα δεν παιρνει ip γιατι θελει καποια ρυθμιση εξτρα?

Aκυρο ηταν λαθος ενα γραμμα στο user ολα καλα ευχαριστουμε Μπαμπη

----------


## Mormnak

Κάτι γίνεται με την beta και μου κόβει την Lan2 για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μέσα στην ημέρα...χωρίς να πεφτει η σύνδεση και δεν ξέρω τι φταίει...να είναι φταίξιμο του Speedport?? ή είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν στο εκανε πριν τοτε μαλλον με την beta αν με το που την περασες εχει αυτο το θεμα, κοιτα μηπως το lan καλωδιο παταει καλα στις θυρες του speedport και στο Asus

----------


## Mormnak

Οκ θα το παρακολουθω να δω τι γίνεται και θα κάνω έλεγχο στο καλώδιο με τις θύρες.

----------


## babis3g

Oπως παντα πρωτοι εδω με *Νεο λογισμικο beta v9.1.2.3_473-gc9eb1bb*

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...94D03033EAEFAY

Οποιος μπορει να κανει factory reset θα ειναι καλο

changelog

*Spoiler:*




			-          [MT751x] DMT Library updated - v5.5.2.9_20171226, fixed Greece ISP G.vector compatibility issues.

-          [Enhancement][WiFi][MT7592] Increase Rx sensitivity of CH11/BW40, optimize 2480MHz in-band spur interference.

-          [Bugfix][MT751x][SAR] ADSL cannot connect with Annex M mode with PPPoE connection type(probability 50%), due to invalid initial value leads to abnormal SAR uplink speed.

-          [Enhancement][DSL] Fine tune Network Map for VDSL Regional Mode.

-          [AiProtection][DPI engine][DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U] DPI Engine updated - ASUS_2.001_RC23_00023.

-          [Bugfix][WiFi][MT7592] Fixed possible PCIE registers tampered after WiFi connection established for a period of time, use lock approach to protect MCU_PCIE_REMAP_2 register.

-          [Bugfix][WiFi][MT7592] Fixed possible WiFi MBSSID possible Guest Beacon disappear issue, in the event that dma is busy both hardware and software(main + guest) reset to dma_idle state needed.

-          [Bugfix][Multicast] Fixed possible multicast join and leave repeatedly leads to device crash issue.

-          [Enhancement][cfg_manager] Support auto WAN switch mechanism.

-          [Enhancement][WiFi][MT7592] Refine detect STA inactive algorithm.

-          [Bugfix][MT751x][PPPoE-relay] Fixed LAN side clients dialed up via PPPoE experienced poor speed issue, caused by traffic not handled by hw_nat.

-          [Enhancement][MT751x] Add Ethernet WAN Link Up/Down info for console/syslog.

-          [Enhancement][BOA] Adopt UI login enhancement.

-          Fixed various UI related issues.



-          ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Turkey ISP TurkNet.

-          VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated.

Add Turkey ISP TurkNet.

Add Mexico ISP Telmex.
		


Για το dsl ac68u που παει πραγματι πολυς καιρος, την επομενη βδομαδα

----------


## SiliconManC

> Oπως παντα πρωτοι εδω με *Νεο λογισμικο beta v9.1.2.3_473-gc9eb1bb*
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...94D03033EAEFAY
> 
> Οποιος μπορει να κανει factory reset θα ειναι καλο
> 
> changelog
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Μπάμπη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Mormnak

Η Beta για το 68αρι?? πάει χάθηκε?  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Για το ac68 βαζω στο αναλογo topic, γιατι αν μου δωσουν κατι, τα δινουν χωριστα απο τα αλλα μοντελα και το ιδιο ισχυει για το dsl ac88 ... αλλα δεν υπαρχει ακομα beta για αυτο το μοντελο, μονο το τελευταιο official ... ειπαν οτι θα εγβαζαν beta την περασμενη βδομαδα, αλλα μαλλον ετυχε προβλημα και την καθυστερουν

----------


## babis3g

Update

Οπως μαλλον θα ξερετε το v1.1.2.3_473 εχει βγει επισημο σε μερικα μοντελα ... στα υπολοιπα αν δεν υπαρχει ακομα, να ξερετε θα βγει συντομα και σε αυτα

- - - Updated - - -

DSL-AC68U latest beta firmware v9.0.0.4.382_50302 now available
με guest wifi band limit added & Internet Detection (PPP Echo and DNS Probe) στο DSL WAN

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...95#post6364995

----------


## babis3g

Νεο* beta v9.1.2.3_502-g2bdb05b*

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...6190A55796D24Y

καλο ειναι να γινει reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, ωστε τυχον προηγουμενα προβληματα να μην περασουν στο επομενο




> -          [MT751x] xDSL driver updated: v5.5.2.10.
> -          [MT751x] Fixed kl0 calculation error leads to UPBO Tx drop and affected Upstream synced data rate with certain DSLAM issue.
> -          Fixed possible cfg_manager stuck issue, leads to UI access failure.
> -          Fixed the issue with the unsaved LAN setting caused by cfg_manager broken pipe.
> -          Fixed possible Boa web server initiating failed due to missing some default attributes issue.
> -          Fixed upload Settings file via IE11 would fail issue.
> -          Fine tune FAQ link.
> -          Fine tune QoS default rule list.
> -          Fixed various UI related issues.
> ...

----------


## bugs

Καλημέρα,
Ξέρετε αν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν περάσω το beta και κάνω hard reset και φορτώσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω σώσει από το προηγούμενο firmware , αν θα παίξει σωστά?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nemesis1

> Καλημέρα,
> Ξέρετε αν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν περάσω το beta και κάνω hard reset και φορτώσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω σώσει από το προηγούμενο firmware , αν θα παίξει σωστά?
> Ευχαριστώ


Ο μύθος λέει, (και ο babis3g), ότι παίζει να περάσει κάτι απο το προηγούμενο firm που στο νέο έχει διορθωθεί.

Προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω, αλλά και να δοκιμάσεις, το πολύ πολύ, να ξανακάνεις reset και να περάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις manuall.

Εγώ παρόλ' αυτά έκανα το δεύτερο, (reset και χειροκίνητα ξανά ρυθμίσεις), νόμιζα ότι θα μου πάρει ώρα αλλά τελικά χρειάστηκα 10 λεπτά μόνο.

----------


## babis3g

περνα το ως εχει, αν δεις τιποτα περιεργο κανε του reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, αν παλι εχει θεμα τοτε το λογισμικο

επ ευκαιριας, το περασα στο dsl ac52 με reset (αρα δεν ειναι απο εμενα) και αν ορισω στατικη ip στο pc χανω την προσβαση στο internet ειτε απο lan, ειτε απο ασυρματο, αν στο αυτοματο ολα οκ ... οποτε μπορει να εχουν θεμα και τα υπολοιπα μοντελα αφου τα menu & οι ρυθμισεις ειναι το ιδιο σε ολα τα mediatek

Για το θεμα reset δεν ειναι μυθος, το λενε και μερικοι κατασκευαστες, αλλα σε μερικες περιπτωσεις και εδω μεσα γενικα στο forum και στα asus forum και στο draytek εξωτερικου (εχω καιρο να μπω εκει) και οχι μονο

----------


## bugs

Το έκανα με reset όλα καλά πήγαν αλλά... πολλά crc errors ακόμα και σε default snr, χάνει το wifi και πέφτει και η γραμμή αρκετές φορές... θα ξαναγυρίσω στο 440 που ήταν σταθερότατο ακόμα και με snr 2 και τα erros ήταν τα μισά και δεν ειχα θέμα και με το wifi ήτε 2.4 ήτε 5!
Εν αναμονή νέου beta  :Wink:

----------


## babis3g

εχει διαφορετικα xdsl drivers, ισως για αυτο με το θεμα γραμμης

----------


## bugs

Νέκρα έπεσε με τα beta...

----------


## babis3g

πριν περιπου 3 βδομαδες βγηκε για ολα τα mediatek μοντελα post 81, αν εννοεις απο αναφορες, προβληματα, γραφουν στα αναλογα topics

----------


## babis3g

*DSL-AC88U/ DSL-AC88U-B beta firmware v9.10.06_build566*

This version mainly includes DHCP Server IP distribution fix.
Official v1.10.06_build566 will be available on support site/live update server hopefully by next Wednesday(6/13). Thanks.

DSL-AC88U_v9.10.06_build566.zip
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...C3BE2F6AFE874Y

εναλλακτικο
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...696FAD822E4094


DSL-AC88U-B_v9.10.06_build566.zip (Annex B HW version)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...67A1E77631CA7Y

εναλλακτικο
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...4DED4D7011D054

----------


## alex3712

Hello babis3g. For the DSL-N66U there will be a beta update ???

----------


## babis3g

Hi, i will check (hopefully will know by tomorrow when offices are open again) because i see the latest beta links are down ... so i guess is been found  something very serious to remove the latest betas

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6375443

You can also check for developments & firmware updates, apart this forum, here as well maybe better for English speaking? (not that there is a problem here)

http://whatsyourrouter.com/mybb/forumdisplay.php?fid=6

The owner also testing for Asus and he just make me moderator

----------


## babis3g

Latest firmware is the beta v9.1.2.3_502 from the link below (also for all mediatek models - your model by the end of the page) 

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...6190A55796D24Y

If they will answer when will be about the next one, i will update, thanks

- - - Updated - - -

update, for  the N66 it will late for an other one, maybe couple of months, thanks

----------


## marinos35

Μήπως ο λόγος για τον οποίον εξαφανίστηκε όπως λες, είναι επειδή βγήκε ως επίσημη;
Το λέω γιατί έγινε επίσημη στην περίπτωση του ADSL-N55U D1 [Version 1.1.2.3_502]
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...HelpDesk_BIOS/

----------


## babis3g

Υπαρχει τελικα
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...6190A55796D24Y

μαλλον εκανα εγω λαθος link, αυτες τις μερες ειμαι εξω συνεχεια και φαινεται κοιταω παπαγαλια και επι συντομια ... παντως ειπαν μπορει να παρει καποιο διαστημα για καινουριο λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -

*DSL-AC88U beta firmware v9.10.06_build568* now available, it includes possible memory leak fix


https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...C52E391637752Y

alternative

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...A192EFEAB8B364

- - - Updated - - -

Απο αυριο θα αρχισει να βγαινει στο Asus download pages & live web server το λογισμικο με AiMesh
https://www.asus.com/AiMesh/



*DSL-AC68U/R AiMesh capable firmware v3.0.0.4.384_21126*

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Ειδα το βιντεο για το AiMesh απο τον Linus Tech Tips, πολυ ενδιαφερον...κριμα που δεν ειναι για ολα τα μοντελα asus απο οτι καταλαβα.

----------


## babis3g

Θα μπει και στα αλλα (νομιζω οσα εχουν 5G) απλα το dsl ac68u ηταν κανονισμενο να βγει πρωτο

----------


## SiliconManC

Έχουμε κανένα νέο firmware ?

----------


## babis3g

απο οσο ξερω ακομα τιποτα καινουριο

----------


## tecnics

> απο οσο ξερω ακομα τιποτα καινουριο


Hi babis3,

new beta  :Smile:  us need change log

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...571590B399543Y  :Wink:

----------


## babis3g

> Hi babis3,
> 
> new beta  us need change log
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...571590B399543Y


This firmware was given only to 2-3 customers ... i was waiting to be given the full change log to post it ... but is ok ... this firmware is save any one to use

The full change log is coming soon ... not yet available for now ... however the only info i have for now from the team for this firmware, is...




> This version for MT7612E(5GHz chip) based models, such as DSL-AC52U/ DSL-AC55U/ DSL-AC56U it addressed some customers raised 5GHz SSID disappear issue, and possible system could not boot up issue(very rare case), however, in this case can be recovered with press of WPS button after power on. Plus many other bugs fixes/enhancements. Thanks.

----------


## babis3g

> Hi babis3,
> 
> new beta  us need change log
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...571590B399543Y


*DSL ASUSWRT firmware v9.1.2.3_552* 
Beta διαλεχτε το μοντελο σας απο το link πιο επανω

release note as follows. Thanks.




> -          For MT7510 built-in FE switch models, added more switch buffer in order to cache the burst from WiFi side, WiFi throughput enhancement.
> -          For MT7612E based models, improve the retry mechanism when the key is exchanged, adopted possible fix for 5GHz SSID could not be discovered issue.
> -          Fixed Command Execution security vulnerability issue. However, this issue considered as minor as the vulnerability cannot be remotely exploited and requires a valid authentication. Adopted whitelist checking.
> -          MT7612E WiFi driver updated: MT7612E_LinuxAP_3.0.4.0.P2_DPA.
> -          Fixed possible power cycle leads to romfile extraction hang issue(rare case), adopted new gzip/gunzip.
> -          Fixed IPTV configuration in disable_other_wan case.
> -          Fixed UI related issues.
> -          VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,
> Add Switzerland ISP Swisscom, Automatic IP, VLAN ID 10.


(sorry που εβαλα σημερα τετοια μερα, αλλα τωρα μου εδωσαν το changelog & Χρονια Πολλα)

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Γιατι δεν το βρισκει οταν κανω check for beta firmware updates απο την σελιδα του μοντεμ?

----------


## babis3g

δεν θα το ανεβασαν ακομα, καποιες φορες απο εκει στους servers αργει ... ισως να θελει να κανεις tick και το τετραγωνακι με το beta, αν παλι τιποτα πιστευω θα ανεβει και εκει σε 1-2 μερες

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> δεν θα το ανεβασαν ακομα, καποιες φορες απο εκει στους servers αργει ... ισως να θελει να κανεις tick και το τετραγωνακι με το beta, αν παλι τιποτα πιστευω θα ανεβει και εκει σε 1-2 μερες


Ναι κανω και τικ το τετραγωνακι για βετα, μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα.

----------


## babis3g

Υπομονη, πιστευω θα ερθει, καποιες φορες αργει απο εκει μεχρι να το ανεβασουν στους servers

----------


## babis3g

DSL ASUSWRT *v9.1.2.3_576-gebbda6c* beta firmware now available, mainly with 2.4GHz throughput enhancement(for MT751x/MT7592 based models).

Sorry not full changelog for now
Δεν εχω το πληρες changelog

Download the correct firmware for your model, link below
Κατεβαστε το σωστο λογισμικο για το μοντελο σας

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...A5A3B98CB4909Y

Many Thanks,Ευχαριστω

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Τι ταχύτητες έχει ο server τους?? σαν να έχει μπουκώσει μάλλον γιατί οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά χαμηλές σήμερα....
https://ibb.co/dkYfkK https://ibb.co/nHKBQK

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ξερω, αλλα μονο σημερα? συνηθως ετσι ειναι που εχω κατεβασει και αλλες κρυφες betas, χελωνα, σπανια να κατεβουν τα αρχεια γρηγορα, φαντασου να ηταν και κανα GB

----------


## babis3g

Το dsl n55_d1 εχει απο χτες καινουριο λογισμικο (με το ιδιο ονομα, αλλα απο χτες ειναι αλλο λογισμικο) ειχε θεμα στο ασυρματο και το εφτιαξαν (απο οτι ειπνα) απλα αντικατεστησαν μονο το λογισμικο του dsl n55_d1 ... ολα τα αλλα λογισμικα ειναι ιδια

----------


## babis3g

DSL ASUSWRT firmware *v9.1.2.3_605*-gca8dee5 now available *(beta)*

Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν change log, με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανανεωσω
Το εστειλαν νωρις αλλα τωρα ειχα ευκαιρια, οποιος εχει ορεξη για δοκιμες το περναει, το περναω και εγω συντομα

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...22F476A382191Y

----------


## babis3g

Λογισμικο βετα v9.10.06_build586 για το dsl ac88u (Α&Β) ... εδω

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post6486019

----------


## babis3g

ΝΕΟ ΒΕΤΑ (το δοκιμαζω σε λιγο)

DSL ASUSWRT *v9.1.2.3_617* download link/ change log as follows. Thanks.

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...A7A0B4571AB22Y




> -          When Watch Dog Enabled in DUAL WAN, if target does not fill in proper value, it will cause the wanduck ping to fail. This leads to do_ping_detect returns fail, resulting in continuous failback.
> 
> -          Fixed when applying DSL Setting > ISP Specific Setting, it failed to take effect issue.
> 
> -          Fixed set LAN port as Ethernet WAN unable to execute Chariot / Iperf test issue.
> 
> -          Fixed UI access slow/ Speedtest no result, under LAN as Ethernet WAN mode issue.
> 
> -          AiCloud updated:  v2.0.2.8.
> ...

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Θελω και δεν θελω να το περασω, προτιμω να μου ερθει update μεσα απο την σελιδα του modem.

----------


## babis3g

μπορει και να μην ερθει (δεν ξερω σιγουρα για το συγκεκριμενο) γιατι καποιες φορες δεν ανεβαζουν στους servers ολες τις beta

----------


## nemesis1

> μπορει και να μην ερθει (δεν ξερω σιγουρα για το συγκεκριμενο) γιατι καποιες φορες δεν ανεβαζουν στους servers ολες τις beta


Είμαι ακόμα στην 502 και έχω μήνες να δω ειδοποίηση για update.

----------


## babis3g

ναι ειχα ρωτησει γιατι καποιος φιλος ειχε αναφερει δεν εβρισκε τις beta το live update server τους, και μου ειπαν δεν τα ανεβαζουν παντα, αλλα εγω εδω μεχρι τωρα τα δινω σχεδον αμεσως (χειροκινητα) αν υπαρχει κατι

----------


## nemesis1

> ναι ειχα ρωτησει γιατι καποιος φιλος ειχε αναφερει δεν εβρισκε τις beta το live update server τους, και μου ειπαν δεν τα ανεβαζουν παντα, αλλα εγω εδω μεχρι τωρα τα δινω σχεδον αμεσως (χειροκινητα) αν υπαρχει κατι


Εσύ είσαι Asus Server απο μόνος σου.  :Cool:

----------


## SiliconManC

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Μήπως έχουμε καμία καινούργια beta;

----------


## babis3g

οχι τιποτα ακομα, μπορει να αργησει, δεν μου ειπαν ποσο καιρο για κατι αλλο, ηδη η _617 (πριν μηνα βγηκε σαν beta) πλεον ειναι επισημη για αρκετα μοντελα

----------


## SiliconManC

> οχι τιποτα ακομα, μπορει να αργησει, δεν μου ειπαν ποσο καιρο για κατι αλλο, ηδη η _617 (πριν μηνα βγηκε σαν beta) πλεον ειναι επισημη για αρκετα μοντελα


OK. Μπάμπη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα! 
Να σαι καλά που μας ενημερώνεις με ότι πιο φρέσκο παίζει!

----------


## babis3g

τιποτα ... το _617 ειναι φρεσκο (πριν μηνα)  :Smile:  αν κατι θα ενημερωσω, αλλα μπορει να αργησουν αυτη τη φορα με τα mediatek

----------


## themissoulas

για το ac68u εχουμε τιποτα?? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

εχουν (δεν μου εδωσαν κατι) αλλα ειπαν θα το βγαλουν επισημο κατ' ευθειαν, δεν μου ειπαν ποτε, φανταζομαι συντομα (αφου υπαρχει λογισμικο καινουριο) οποτε ριχνε την ματια σου στην επισημη σελιδα support

----------


## tecnics

Hi guys.. 

New Beta... v9.1.2.3_676-g33e7375

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...6AC9B77BEED94Y

----------


## babis3g

> Hi guys.. 
> 
> New Beta... v9.1.2.3_676-g33e7375
> 
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...6AC9B77BEED94Y


Thanks, you save time time ... no change log yet, sorry

Δεν υπαρχει ακομα change log

----------


## manosvitacar

Τι αλλαγές έχει η νεα beta ξέρουμε ?

----------


## babis3g

*v9.1.2.3_676*




> -          [MT751x] xDSL Driver updated - v5.5.2.11_20190226, fixed Turkey ISP Turk Telekom DSLAM compatibility issue. Which leads to longer than expected sync time.
> 
> -          [MT751x] Fixed 5GHz band invalid RSSI value which leads to WiFi coverage issue.
> 
> -          New input field "ASUS Service No./Case#" added for Feedback form.
> 
> -          Fixed various security related issues.
> 
> -          Fixed VoIP service fail issue after Dual WAN fail back occurred.
> ...

----------


## babis3g

DSL ASUSWRT Beta firmware *v9.1.2.3_707* now available, release note as follows. Thanks.


https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...A6EF4FC290597Y





> -          [MT751x] DMT Library updated - v5.5.2.11_20190418, addressed IOT issue with Austria ISP A1(once CPE sent out SOS & SRA request then ISP DSLAM would drop the connection).
> 
> -          [OpenVPN] OpenVPN updated: v2.4.7, now supports TLS 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 and OpenSSL 1.1.
> 
> -          [DSL][Feedback][Diagnostic] Feedback > xDSL Diagnostic, TCC log capture time adjustment(need to consider G.vector case).
> 
> -          [Security] Addressed security vulnerabilities related issues(Command injection/ Buffer overflow).
> 
> -          [AiCloud] AiCloud updated: v2.0.2.11.
> ...


ps επιστερφω αυτες τις μερες

----------


## uncharted

Επιλογή για Full Cone NAT θα βάλουν ποτέ άραγε;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Networ...of_translation

----------


## babis3g

DSL ASUSWRT *beta firmware v9.1.2.3_743* now available, release note as follows.

-          Support new Feedback mechanism.
-          PPPD module updated: ppp-2.4.7, fixed possible PPPoE/PPPoA periodic interruption issue.
-          Fixed IPTV issue with specific ISP/IPTV service provider.
-          Fixed 5GHz band throughput drop issue.
-          Fixed after failover cannot failback from Secondary-VDSL WAN to Primary-ETHERNET WAN case.
-          Fixed Web UI related issues.

2019_06_28_v9.1.2.3_743-gf5b4545
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...617379C50D180Y

----------


## kosath

@babis3g μας ξέχασες  :Sad: 

DSL ASUSWRT Beta firmware v9.1.2.3_783 now available, feel free to post on your forum. Release note as follows. Thanks.

Now supports DSL Line Diagnostic for DSL-N16/DSL-AC51/DSL-AC750 models even these models with no USB port support(with limited time log capture).
Protection Server enhanced with lock time backoff. 1) Record each IP address with fail count. 2) Add lock rule for each IP address. 3) Lock all if too many rules at a same time.
New Live Update mechanism adopted.
Fixed failed to work with the OpenVPN profile of Avira issue.
Fixed PPTP client failed to work with ppp-2.4.7 module issue. (UKTH)
Fixed wrong OpenVPN server state issue.
OpenVPN server: update default compression to yes.
Fixed OpenVPN wrong type conversion/ Fixed wrong state after client run successfully.
cfg_manager: fixed the problem that PPPoE Username can’t use ‘$’
Added new Lebanon ISP Ogero, ADSL WAN(ATM) profile into QIS manual setting list.
Added new Italy ISP Vodafone, VDSLWAN(PTM) profile into QIS manual setting list.
2019_09_06_v9.1.2.3_783-g4cb10eb

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...567B3B305AA7BY

Source

----------


## uncharted

Τίποτα ακόμα για Full Cone NAT...

----------


## kosath

> Τίποτα ακόμα για Full Cone NAT...


Το έχεις δει αυτό?

Full cone NAT support (RT-AC86U/RT-AX88U only)

----------


## uncharted

> Το έχεις δει αυτό?
> 
> Full cone NAT support (RT-AC86U/RT-AX88U only)


Το έχω υπόψιν, αλλά δυστυχώς τα 3rd party firmwares δεν βγαίνουν για modem/routers (ελέω xDSL driver).

Κόκαλα έχει και δεν το βάζει η ASUS από μαμά firmware;

----------


## kosath

DSL ASUSWRT Beta firmware v9.1.2.3_790-g61d41b5 now available, release note as follows. Please feel free to share on your forum.

2019_10_22_v9.1.2.3_790-g61d41b5
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9A0D2BABB63A8Y

Fixed Feedback feature failed to work issue, issue specifically occur with earlier beta v9.1.2.3_783.
Fixed possible invalid feedback status leads to no logs download link issue(under feedback sent failure state). (UKTH)
Web UI > Android/iOS Router app icon updated.
Fixed Web UI related issues.
(does not resolve VPN and memory loss issues raised by some owners), but please do advise if these assumptions are incorrect

----------


## BillyVan

Εχω χασει το φορουμ τους, μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει το λινκ?

----------


## bugs

> DSL ASUSWRT Beta firmware v9.1.2.3_790-g61d41b5 now available, release note as follows. Please feel free to share on your forum.
> 
> 2019_10_22_v9.1.2.3_790-g61d41b5
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...9A0D2BABB63A8Y
> 
> Fixed Feedback feature failed to work issue, issue specifically occur with earlier beta v9.1.2.3_783.
> Fixed possible invalid feedback status leads to no logs download link issue(under feedback sent failure state). (UKTH)
> Web UI > Android/iOS Router app icon updated.
> Fixed Web UI related issues.
> (does not resolve VPN and memory loss issues raised by some owners), but please do advise if these assumptions are incorrect


Σας βγάζει και εσάς ότι υπάρχει καινούργια έκδοση αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα?

Μόλις βγήκε η stable έκδοση 790!

----------


## Mormnak

> Σας βγάζει και εσάς ότι υπάρχει καινούργια έκδοση αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα?
> 
> Μόλις βγήκε η stable έκδοση 790!


Μόνο στο  DSL-AC750 https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...50_1123790.zip

DSL-N12U D1 https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...520.1576332527  και

DSL-AC52U  https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/w...520.1576332527
βλέπω την 790 στην ιστοσελίδα τους... υπάρχει και σε άλλα μοντέλα?

----------


## bugs

Μετά από hard reset  στο ρουτερ με τη beta έκδοση, έκανε κανονικά update στη stable! Πριν έλεγε οτι υπάρχει νέα έκδοση αλλά δεν προχωρούσε την αναβάθμιση!

----------


## babis3g

ελειπα κατι μηνες γιατι τοσα χρονια πανω στο pc, δοκιμες καθε λιγο λογισμικα, και μην χασει ποντο η γραμμη καπου βαριεσαι ... θα προαπαθησω να μιλησω με τα κεντρικα (κατι μηνες δεν εδωσα  σημεια ζωης ουτε εκει) και θα επανερχομαι πιο συχνα με νεα, Καλη Χρονια

----------


## bugs

> ελειπα κατι μηνες γιατι τοσα χρονια πανω στο pc, δοκιμες καθε λιγο λογισμικα, και μην χασει ποντο η γραμμη καπου βαριεσαι ... θα προαπαθησω να μιλησω με τα κεντρικα (κατι μηνες δεν εδωσα  σημεια ζωης ουτε εκει) και θα επανερχομαι πιο συχνα με νεα, Καλη Χρονια


Καλώς ήρθες πίσω φίλτατε! Καλή χρονια!

----------


## Nodens

> ελειπα κατι μηνες γιατι τοσα χρονια πανω στο pc, δοκιμες καθε λιγο λογισμικα, και μην χασει ποντο η γραμμη καπου βαριεσαι ... θα προαπαθησω να μιλησω με τα κεντρικα (κατι μηνες δεν εδωσα  σημεια ζωης ουτε εκει) και θα επανερχομαι πιο συχνα με νεα, Καλη Χρονια


Καλώς ήρθες Μπάμπη! Καλή χρονιά!

Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τι γίνεται και με το Asus DSL-AC87VG? Έχει σταματήσει το development? Έχουμε να δούμε καινούργιο firmware σχεδόν 1,5 χρόνο τώρα!

----------


## babis3g

δεν τους ρωτησα ακομα, αλλα απαντησα στο αλλο θεμα, εχουν περιορισμενα λογισμικα απο την broadcom ή την εταιρια που εχει διακιωματα απο την broadcom, ενω στα mediatek ειναι αλλιώς ... δεν σταματησαν το support, θα τους κανω μια ερωτηση καποια στιγμη, και να ρωτησω και λογισμικα για τα άλλα

----------


## Nodens

> δεν τους ρωτησα ακομα, αλλα απαντησα στο αλλο θεμα, εχουν περιορισμενα λογισμικα απο την broadcom ή την εταιρια που εχει διακιωματα απο την broadcom, ενω στα mediatek ειναι αλλιώς ... δεν σταματησαν το support, θα τους κανω μια ερωτηση καποια στιγμη, και να ρωτησω και λογισμικα για τα άλλα


Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη! Μακάρι να δούμε σύντομα κάποιο update.

----------


## SiliconManC

παιδιά δείτε και εδώ.

https://uktechhub.com/forums/topic/l...lable/page/24/

δείτε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες

----------


## ferongr

> lcp-echo-adaptive :
> 
> When adaptive LCP echo is enabled, LCP echo requests are only sent if the link is idle (no traffic) , avoiding the common situation where a congested PPP link (e.g. during torrenting) is falsely detected as disconnected because the LCP replies are not received in time.


Επιτέλους. Έχω αρκετά συχνά το φαινόμενο να χάνει την PPP σύνδεση το modem όταν τερματίζει η γραμμή. Είχα βάλει πολύ μεγάλα χρονικά περιθώρια και πολλά retries στις ρυθμίσεις για να παρακάμψω το πρόβλημα αλλά σε περίπτωση που όντως έπεφτε η PPP τότε το modem έκανε πολύ χρόνο να επανασυνδεθεί.

----------


## babis3g

Betas V9.1.2.3_906 απο τις 9 Δεκεμβριου

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...8397F628A2B22Y

- - - Updated - - -

Καιρο να ασχοληθω, βλέπω εχουν αλλαξει κανονες με τα δοκιμαστικα

απο εδω (αναφερεται στον ιδιοκτητη του forum) μεσω google translate

https://uktechhub.com/forums/topic/a...ding-guidance/




> Το ASUS του firmware beta διανέμεται τα φόρουμ (UKTechHub.com) και (WhatsYourRouter.com) και άλλα, κυκλοφόρησαν με την προϋπόθεση ότι η ASUS δεν ζητά από τους χρήστες να δοκιμάσουν αυτές τις εκδόσεις beta, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ... αυτά στην κυκλοφορία beta firmware, μπορεί να μην είναι δοκιμασμένοι, και χρησιμοποιούνται με δική τους ευθύνη των ιδιοκτητών ... οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι να σχολιάσουν τυχόν σχόλια που σχετίζονται με αυτές τις νέες εκδόσεις υλικο/λογισμικού beta, αλλά δεν απαιτείται / ζητείται δοκιμή από την ASUS.
> 
> Η έκδοση υλικο/λογισμικού Beta από την ASUS για τους δρομολογητές τους (DSL) μπορεί να περιέχει νέες δυνατότητες / βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις σφαλμάτων.
> 
> Στην ουσία και για να διευκρινιστεί, η ASUS δεν ζητά από τους κατόχους DSL να δοκιμάσουν αυτά τα firmware beta, καθώς έχουν ήδη μια ειδική ομάδα που εκτελεί αυτήν τη λειτουργία, αλλά επίσης, καλωσορίζουμε τυχόν σχόλια σχετικά με αυτά τα beta για να βελτιώσουμε καλύτερα τα προϊόντα / firmware του κλπ. _Αλλά Η ASUS ΔΕΝ δίνει υποστηριξη & ΔΕΝ είναι διαθέσιμη για οποιοδήποτε beta firmware ASUS μέσω ASUS Support._
> 
> Η ASUS μου δίνει πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα beta για να δώσω στους κατόχους ASUS DSL έγκαιρη πρόσβαση σε νέα υλικο/λογισμικά και να θυμάστε, αν δεν είστε άνετοι με αυτούς τους Όρους, τότε μην χρησιμοποιείτε / εγκαταστήστε

----------


## BillyVan

Για το Ν17U θα βγάλουν ?

----------


## Mormnak

και το 68αρι που πήγε?? δεν έχει beta?? :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

να δουμε, λεω να απαντησουν αυριο, φανταζομαι ακομα υποστηριζονται αλλα την παρουσα στιγμη δεν εχουν ... να ξεχασαν τουλαχιστον το Ν17? Ν14 ?... γιατι απο οσο θυμαμαι το dsl-68 παντα ειχε χωριστα δικο του update

----------


## dimos222

κάπου ειχε πάρει το ματι στο σιτε αυτο (uktechhub) που έλεγαν οτι εχει σταματήσει η υποστήριξη στο Ν17 το τελευταίο beta που ειχε βγει ηταν το 9.1.2.3_790-g61d41b5 αλλα η asus  εχει αποσύρει ολα τα beta του πλεον

----------


## babis3g

Nαι σωστα, ευχαριστουμε ... δεν ξερω τι παιζει γιατι χαθηκα πολυ καιρο απο ολους με τα networking, αλλά το βρηκα εδω ειναι (εστω και αργα εδω στο forum)

https://uktechhub.com/forums/topic/dsl-legacy-fimwares/

τα παρακατω δεν εχουν πλεον beta support
DSL N10 C1
DSL N12E C1
DSL N16U
DSL N17U
DSL N66U

τωρα αν χρειαζεστε καποιο beta μου λετε να το ζητησω οπως γραφει (ή πατε οι ιδιοι και τα ζητατε) ... αλλά τι κοπλα ειναι αυτα και δεν τα αφηνουν για ολους και τελειωσε ... δηλαδη οτι ηταν μεχρι εκει για ολους ελευθερα και τελος ...

Κατι πρεπει να εγινε με τα beta που εβγαλαν και ανακοινωση οποιος θελει με δικο του ρισκο και χωρις επισημη υποστηριξη

----------

